# New Tank



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I bought a new/used 72gal bow front this morning and I wanted to ask a few things about setting it up. first thing... Whats the best way to really clean it out good. Ive always used HOT water, no soap or chems.

Im going to be taking my 45 down at the same time so I was wondering if I should use the water from that tank to fill the new one. Im going to let the new tank cycle b4 I stock it so I might go 100% new water. If I switch the filters over without cleaning them out will it help speed up the cycle. Last thing I was thinking of going with a 50lb bag of Quikrete all purpose gravel, Any issues with that

Thanks


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Water n razorblades for cleaning. If your going to use a cycled filter on the new tank you'll want to transfer your aged water also. If you put cycled filter on different tank with 100% new water your BB has nothing to live on. Transfer old water & cycled filter on new tank n your good to go as long as you have same stock or close to it your golden.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Not sure yet what im gonna stock it with, its gonna be a serra for sure most likely solo... Not sure how long a multi serra 72 would last

I'm gonna let the tank run for month or so b4 I stock it either way..... Should I try to re-cycle it or would it be pointless?

Thanks


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't clean out filters. Try to move as much deco/substrate over as well.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Agreed, that will help jumpstart the cycle


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Most of your BB lives in your filter media not your sub or decor. Sure they have a lil bit but not like the media. In your case since your not stocking it right away it won't matter either way less your gonna feed a empty tank till you stock it.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

The only thing that's going to move over to the new tank it the water filters and heater nothing else.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Still gonna have to feed empty tank just like you were cycling a new filter as your BB will need something to survive on since it will be fishless. Unless your BB is already dead from being fishless in your old tank. Either way your gonna have to feed a empty tank or add some goldfish or some kind of fish to either re-cycle or keep your filter cycled.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Throw in a cheap fish (goldfish etc) to help cycle your tank.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

The day i saw my rhom i new i had to get him, and for the price it had to be quick. So that day i bought a brand new 60g tank and moved my existing fiters and water into it. within 10 mins of setting up the tank he was put in.

Never had a single problem with water parameters, if i were to have put new tank water/gravel/filters then i would have had a problem.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks for info.... Any thoughts on the gravel, I split one open an its real stone all the way through not composite or synthetic. I figure If I wash it off real good I shouldnt have any prob.


----------

